# Movie: Fast Five



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am excited to watch the 5th of the fast and furious series.

FAST FIVE
Tuesday 10th May
07:40 pm show
Dubai Mall

Anyone interested to go for the movie?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I actually came online today to put up a thread for movie night! Great initiative man! I'm in! Why don't you put it up on the new to dubai forum as well?


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

I would love to join in too..!! Can i.??


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

you will need a noc from your employer and bring a photocopy of your passport and visa






i am joking of course... or am i?


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

ipshi said:


> you will need a noc from your employer and bring a photocopy of your passport and visa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL!!! 
Yes, expatkid, you can. will send over details shortly.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Movie*



BBM2325A43C said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am excited to watch the 5th of the fast and furious series.
> 
> ...


Yup, count me in. Meet at cinema main entrance?? 7.20??


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

ipshi said:


> you will need a noc from your employer and bring a photocopy of your passport and visa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To get my passport, i would need to file an application. My project manager is going to review it and pass onto operations manager who in turn will pass it onto the general manager. The general manager will review it and check with the accounts department. The accounts department will check with the store. the store will check with the project manager. The project manager will walk upto me ask " Whats the reason ?? " ... lol ..thats actually the scenario 

and the NOC - I will have to pay up a fortune to obtain that.

But anyways i don`t mind going through all the trouble to watch vin diesel burn some rubber and yeah this is going to be my first movie in dubai..!!


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

expatkid said:


> To get my passport, i would need to file an application. My project manager is going to review it and pass onto operations manager who in turn will pass it onto the general manager. The general manager will review it and check with the accounts department. The accounts department will check with the store. the store will check with the project manager. The project manager will walk upto me ask " Whats the reason ?? " ... lol ..thats actually the scenario
> 
> and the NOC - I will have to pay up a fortune to obtain that.
> 
> But anyways i don`t mind going through all the trouble to watch vin diesel burn some rubber and yeah this is going to be my first movie in dubai..!!



Project Manager, General Manager, Operations Manager and accounts i get. But why the Store ... HEHEHEHE .. Kidding

First Movies in Dubai eh!! Thts great..


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

LORNA101 said:


> Yup, count me in. Meet at cinema main entrance?? 7.20??


Will do. Anyways will pass on contact details soon to everyone so we dont miss each other.
I am a bit lazy now at work. So i will send the details in some time.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

BBM2325A43C said:


> Project Manager, General Manager, Operations Manager and accounts i get. But why the Store ... HEHEHEHE .. Kidding
> 
> First Movies in Dubai eh!! Thts great..


Store cause i am the project engineer and on my request a lot of tools and machinery are released..!!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm in. I badly wanted to come out to watch Thor when you guys went out last week but I had to take care of something that day that got me late. Hopefully nothing comes up Tuesday night.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> I'm in. I badly wanted to come out to watch Thor when you guys went out last week but I had to take care of something that day that got me late. Hopefully nothing comes up Tuesday night.


I wanted to watch Thor too, but I did not have a hammer


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I shall be attending this gathering of boy racers! I never pass up a chance to see a GTR on the big screen!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

@canuck_sens: lol. So what do we bring for this movie? Real bad scripts that we wrote?


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I have sent you all a PM.
Plz let me know if you received it (since this is my first PM) 
If you havent received it then i have definitely done something wrong.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

BBM2325A43C said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have sent you all a PM.
> Plz let me know if you received it (since this is my first PM)
> If you havent received it then i have definitely done something wrong.


hesitating here between doing a ladies' night out and watching this...

the only con is that the dubai mall is some 20 km away from where i live and it's the rush hour. 

the ladies' night venue is very close. hmmmm... decisions... decisions...

will pm you if i decide to come along. thaks for posting up this.


----------



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

This must sound silly as many people do not know me here (i just read!). I live somewhere far far away and there's really no human here forget about friends.
I'm 23 yo male. Do you think i can join you guys?

edit: Im not from japan. I dont know how that got there:|


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Junaer said:


> This must sound silly as many people do not know me here (i just read!). I live somewhere far far away and there's really no human here forget about friends.
> I'm 23 yo male. Do you think i can join you guys?
> 
> edit: Im not from japan. I dont know how that got there:|



You are welcome to Join if you can make it from Far Far Away ... 
You can bring Donkey with you (if you get what i mean) .. LOL .. Kidding

PM'd you the details already.. See u there ..


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

oh lord... cami please come or i might be the only girl here... or maybe I shall have to enforce other people to join!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great! At least two of my mates should be joining us as well! Hope this movie's good!


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Great! At least two of my mates should be joining us as well! Hope this movie's good!


Great!!
yeah, Hope So too.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

That was a fun night guys. Hope to hang out with you guys again soon.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry I couldn't make it... just one of those days


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

ipshi said:


> So sorry I couldn't make it... just one of those days


You missed out on an AWESOME movie Ipshi, just ask Moe


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

It's all good Ipshi ... you only missed out on the Oscar winning performance of The Rock!! 

Great meeting you guys yesterday. Hope to see you guys again soon.


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks all you guys for the nice evening.
And to Moe for the ride 

Hope to see ya'll soon


----------



## meerkatdrummer (May 11, 2011)

Ah.. I wish there was a group like this for Abu Dhabi it sounds like fun!
I'm new though, maybe there is?


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

w_man said:


> It's all good Ipshi ... you only missed out on the Oscar winning performance of The Rock!!
> .


I still get chills thinking of the raw emotions on his face....


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

For those who missed it, how about the same movie, same time, next week? :clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

DUS said:


> For those who missed it, how about the same movie, same time, next week? :clap2:


Yes plz... im still crying about missing it! I wanna smell what the ROCK is cookin'!!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um he doesn't cook in the movie ipshi!

Next time should be for Pirates of the Caribbean!


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

And the week after that -- The Hangover II !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

IPSHI i think the Wyclef Jean reference was missed but "It Doesn`t Matter"haha!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Yes plz... im still crying about missing it! I wanna smell what the ROCK is cookin'!!!!


Haa - wonderful. I haven't heard that phrase in a loonnngg time!!

On a serious note - He's no Gordon Ramsay ... a terrible cook!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

DUS said:


> For those who missed it, how about the same movie, same time, next week? :clap2:


Werds. I am in... was out of town for this last one. Keep me posted.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

ah, the Rock and Vin Diesel in one movie with sport cars.. mmm...


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I'm up for Hangover II


----------



## Ria367 (Apr 10, 2011)

saima1215 said:


> I'm up for Hangover II


It looks so funny . But seeing as the topic is about movies and I clearly missed out on the fast five :$, anyone up for a film or wateva this weekend?? let me know... 

peace


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

im in for hangover 2 too!! We shud definitely catch that... also cannot wait for POTC!!!!!!

update -- saw fast 5 today and almost stood up to applaud the freefall scene! AWESOME!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

ipshi said:


> im in for hangover 2 too!! We shud definitely catch that... also cannot wait for POTC!!!!!!
> 
> update -- saw fast 5 today and almost stood up to applaud the freefall scene! AWESOME!


Come on Ipshi, you KNOW you were absolutely moved with the Rock's performance. Weren't you in awe of his acting talents? You can confess it here.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

there was not a dry eye in the hall when he did what he did in the end in tribute to his men...


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

ipshi said:


> there was not a dry eye in the hall when he did what he did in the end in tribute to his men...


lol I already forgot the ending. Did you stay till after the credits to see the brief preview of the next one?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yes i did... man that woman is HOT!


----------

